# Windows XP mit SSD



## sascha-polo (14 November 2011)

Ich hatte bei einigen IPCs Probleme mit ausgefallenen Festplatten. Als Betriebssystem wird Win XPpro verwendet, als Datentraeger eine 120GB SSD. 

Als aenderungen in der Reg. Wurden die Werte fuer den Prefentcher, Timestamps, Bootoptimizer gaendert. 

Welche aenderungen wuerdet, bzw. Habt Ihr bei euren Windows XP Rechnern mit SSD noch vorgenommen ?

Das Betriebssystem und die SSD sind laut Lastenheft vorgeschrieben.


----------



## WendeMarkus (14 November 2011)

Da Windows XP von Haus aus kein TRIM unterstützt, ist das sowieso eine schlechte Kombination, verwende in meinem Laptop aber seit gut einem Jahr auch SSDs mit Win7 und hatte bisher auch 2 Ausfälle - der 3. kündigt sich an...(ist eine OCZ) Werde nun demnächst auf Intel umsteigen, in der hoffnung dass diese Qualitativ hochwertiger sind. Was für SSDs sind denn eingebaut? Intel bietet ein Tool an, welches TRIM unter WinXP zur Verfügung stellt...
Wenn es denn an dem fehlenden TRIM Support liegt, dass die SSDs bei Dir ausfallen...


----------



## sascha-polo (14 November 2011)

Es sind SSD's von OCZ bzw. Super Talent installiert.


Kennt jemand eine offizielles Papier von Microsoft, über die Verwendung von Windows XP und SSD's ?


----------



## IBFS (14 November 2011)

WendeMarkus schrieb:


> ...
> hatte bisher auch 2 Ausfälle - der 3. kündigt sich an...(ist eine OCZ) Werde nun
> demnächst auf Intel umsteigen, in der hoffnung dass diese Qualitativ hochwertiger sind. .....





sascha-polo schrieb:


> Es sind SSD's von OCZ bzw. Super Talent installiert.



Wenn ich dazu noch die SSD-Preise sehe, dann scheint bei machen (oder vielen) Herstellern noch 
viel im Argen zu liegen. Ich hatte auch vor, meinen Rechner zu beschleunigen. Aber wenn ich das
lese, vergeht es mir ganz schnell.

Frank


----------



## WendeMarkus (14 November 2011)

Nun wie gesagt: SSDs nur ncoh von INTEL oder SAMSUNG! Wir haben bei uns vor etwa 2 Jahren alle IPCs von HDD auf Intel SSD umgerüstet und bis heute keine Probleme damit... Aber: niiiiiiiiiiiiiiie mehr OCZ ;-)


----------



## thomass5 (14 November 2011)

sascha-polo schrieb:


> Es sind SSD's von OCZ bzw. Super Talent installiert.
> 
> 
> Kennt jemand eine offizielles Papier von Microsoft, über die Verwendung von Windows XP und SSD's ?



Dazu dürfte XP zu alt sein. Im Netz finden sich viele "Anleitungen" welche eigentlich alle darauf hinauslaufen, Massive Schreiborgien auf die Speicherzellen zu vermeiden. Ein externes TRIM ist bei XP auch noch zu beachten.

Was läuft denn eigentlich auf dem Rechner? Es gibt Programme, die machen auch unter W7 eine SSD  kaputt.

Und denk auch mal über die Ablösung von XP nach, die IT-Abteilung  wird dir in naher Zukunft damit kommen, wenn sie es noch nicht getan hat (bei ihrer momentanen "Hypera...").

Privat hab ich eine Corsair SSD unter W7 seit ca. 6 Monaten. Noch gibts keine Anzeichen für einen Ausfall.

Thomas


----------



## bike (14 November 2011)

Hast du ein Standard XP?
Wir haben unsere Beckhoff PC so eingerichtet, dass das System getrennt von dem "normal" Betriebssystem auf der SSD hin und her schrubbt.
Auch ist das XP nicht ein normales XP, sondern ist abgespeckt damit schon weniger geschrieben wird.


bike


----------



## sascha-polo (18 November 2011)

Windows XP pro " Standard " , dieses ist laut Lastenheft auch vorgeschrieben.


----------



## thomass5 (19 November 2011)

Im Netz gibt es eine Menge Anleitungen, wie man ein XP auf eine CF-Card z.B. als Car-PC bekommt, ohne das das BS die Karte zerschreibt. Ob die Modifikationen für dich praktikabel sind, hängt von den noch laufenden Anwendungen ab. Für was sind denn die PCs gut? Darfst du uns das verraten?

Thomas


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (20 November 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Im Netz gibt es eine Menge Anleitungen, wie man ein XP auf eine CF-Card z.B. als Car-PC bekommt, ohne das das BS die Karte zerschreibt. Ob die Modifikationen für dich praktikabel sind, hängt von den noch laufenden Anwendungen ab. Für was sind denn die PCs gut? Darfst du uns das verraten?
> 
> Thomas



Könntest du mal ein paar Links posten?


----------



## thomass5 (20 November 2011)

http://www.car-pc.info/wiki/XpAufCFKarteMitEWFToolEinfachGemacht
http://www.ohlhagen.de/xpaufcf.php
usw...
Thomas


----------



## Martin L. (21 November 2011)

Hallo Profi´s

wir setzen schon seit ca. 6 Jahre für unsere IPC´s von Sandisk Extreme IV Compact Flash (CF)-Cards ein, haben seither keine Probleme.
 Scheinbar haben diese Karten nicht so große Probleme mit öfteren Schreib/Lesezugriffen, als die SSD-Festplatten.


----------

